# Coupure intempestive de mon MacBook



## coincoin28 (22 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Lorsque mon macbook n'est pas connecté electriquement grâce au magsafe, celui-ci se coupe au bout de quelques minutes d'utilisation. Le plus surprenant est que la batterie indique un niveau de charge supérieur à 90% (vu des voyants sur le côté du Macbook).

C'est un 2Ghz en Core 2 Duo
4 Go de Ram
Achat décembre 2008

Nombre de cycle de la batterie : 366


----------



## marctiger (22 Juin 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé 

Essayes un reset PRAM :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR

Et aussi le SMC :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR

Vois aussi pour réparer les permissions ainsi que vérifier le disque, cela ne mange pas de pain (Onyx ou Utilitaire de disque).


----------



## coincoin28 (22 Juin 2011)

Merci de ta réponse, je vais essayer ce soir.

Autre précision importante, lorsque le macbook fonctionne sur batterie et qu'aucune application ne tourne, il reste allumé. Dès qu'une application est utilisée (ex:Imovie) il s'éteind brusquement.

La température ne dépasse pas 40° et le ventilateur fonctionne normalement!


----------



## marctiger (22 Juin 2011)

Pour la température et le ventilateur c'est déjà une bonne nouvelle, voyons les résultats après le reste.  ;-)


----------



## coincoin28 (22 Juin 2011)

Le reset de la PRAM a l'air de fonctionner.
A suivre ....
Je vais l'utiliser et je valide d'ici quelques jours


----------



## marctiger (23 Juin 2011)

Ok, espérons que cela suffira.


----------



## coincoin28 (24 Juin 2011)

Mauvaise nouvelles ...
Le problème persiste, mon mac s'éteint toujours de manière intempestive lorsqu'il n'est pas connecté au Magsafe. De plus, une fois la coupure effectuée, impossible de le redémarrer sans magsafe.

Help !!!!!!


----------



## marctiger (24 Juin 2011)

Ouais.... et je suppose que tu n'as pas pris d'AppleCare ?

J'irais quand-même dans un AppleStore demander qu'ils vérifient ta batterie, éventuellement sur une de leurs machines ?

PS : pas certain que ce la change quelque-chose, mais la MAJ 10.6.8 est sortie, l'as-tu faite ?


----------



## coincoin28 (24 Juin 2011)

En effet pas d'applecare, mon macbook date de fin 2008.
J'ai essayé du 10.5 et 10.6 mais le problème est toujours présent.

Enfin, je pense que ma batterie est ok puisque mon macbook reste allumé sur la batterie quand il n'est pas sollicité !


----------



## marctiger (24 Juin 2011)

Mais toujours coupure lorsque tu lances une appli, donc inutilisable ?

Vois un peu là si il y a quelque chose :

http://forums.macg.co/macbook/coupures-intempestives-sur-mon-mac-tout-neuf-snif-261893.html

Et aussi :http://www.google.be/search?client=...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=4IUETt7KL4zMswbLmYHNDA


----------



## julynosoucy (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, jai le même problème avec mon mac book pro acheté en janvier 2011.

Cela a commencé il y a 6 mois environ : lordi séteignait spontanément quand il nétait pas branché au secteur, puis même quand il était branché !

Il est reparti en réparation garantie où ils ont changé la carte mère. 1 mois plus tard je partais à létranger et le problème est réapparut à lidentique, sauf que mon mac nest plus sous garantie !!!
Coupures intempestives dès que lordi tourne avec internet + disque dur externe ou écouteurs ou même spontanément !

Lishop du coin ne trouve pas de problème au diagnostic et me dit de me tourner vers lapple care. Ces derniers ne veulent pas prendre en charge les réparations comme quoi je ne suis plus sous garantie !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------

Au fait, il me disait (avant nvelle carte mere)  et me dit parfois "batterie à changer immédiatement"

Merci


----------



## Jewi (2 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

4ans après... je tombe sur ceci, et je me dis que j'ai exactement le même problème que "coincoin28" depuis des années.
Je possède un Macbook unibody 2ghz 2go RAM de fin 2008 (le 1er unibody) et je ne peu plus l'utiliser sans le magsafe... il peut fonctionner sans mais dès que j'ouvre une application, quelques secondes ou minutes après, il s'éteint net... j'ai procédé à la réinitialisation du smc et pram mais rien à changé !
Je me demande en fait si ce ne serais pas le disque dur qui est défectueux, car il fait un tout fin bruit bizarre depuis que les coupures intempestives sont apparues... comme une bille qui tombe et ce toutes les 10-15secondes, d'ailleurs ça me tape sur le système ^^

Les SSD étant de plus en plus raisonnable niveau prix, j'aurai bien envie d'en acheter un et d'augmenter la mémoire à 4GO... pour y installer Yosemite 

Si cela règle le problème, je vous reviens !


----------



## Sly54 (2 Avril 2015)

Si tu as un dd externe, fais un clone de ton dd interne sur le dd externe.
Puis démarras, travaille, sur le dd externe et vois si le problème est le même (dans ce cas, il est peu probable que le souci vienne de ton dd interne) ou s'il n'y a plus de problème (dans quel cas, c'est soit ton dd interne / soit la nappe, qui pose problème - plus probablement le dd interne).


----------



## Jewi (2 Avril 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu as un dd externe, fais un clone de ton dd interne sur le dd externe.
> Puis démarras, travaille, sur le dd externe et vois si le problème est le même (dans ce cas, il est peu probable que le souci vienne de ton dd interne) ou s'il n'y a plus de problème (dans quel cas, c'est soit ton dd interne / soit la nappe, qui pose problème - plus probablement le dd interne).


Ça c'est une bonne idée  merci pour l'info, je vais faire le test ce weekend !


----------



## daffyb (2 Avril 2015)

essaye de nettoyer les contacts électriques du MagSafe (les 2 prises, le tout *débranché *et *éteint *avec de l'alcool à 90°)


----------



## Jewi (3 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

Alors, j'ai pu tester hier soir avec un disque externe branché en usb, tout en ayant enlevé le disque interne...
Malheureusement ça le fait toujours.... 

Concernant l'alcool, ça ne risque rien? Ça a déjà pu réglé ce type de problème?

C'est vraiment bizarre car la batterie à encore une bonne autonomie!
Batterie qui bug? Carte mère? je ne sais pas 

Je vais continuer à chercher... Si vous avez encore des suggestions ?!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Avril 2015)

Salut

Tu peux tester avec coconutBattery

@+


----------



## Jewi (3 Avril 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Tu peux tester avec coconutBattery
> 
> @+


Oui j'ai déjà testé ce programme, il ne m'affiche pas que la batterie est défectueuse, mais plutôt qu'elle est en bonne santé !
Mais je vais réessayer ce soir !
Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2015)

Jewi a dit:


> Alors, j'ai pu tester hier soir avec un disque externe branché en usb, tout en ayant enlevé le disque interne...
> Malheureusement ça le fait toujours....


Bon, déjà ça exclut un problème de dd ou de nappe…




Jewi a dit:


> Batterie qui bug? Carte mère?


Problème de contact entre la batterie et la CM ? D'ou la suggestion de daffyb…


----------



## Jewi (3 Avril 2015)

Je vais tenter cette manipulation !
Et peut être une nettoyage plus approfondi, car il n'a jamais été dépoussiéré à l'intérieur...
Je vous tiens au jus !
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jewi (4 Avril 2015)

Me revoici... mais avec une mauvaise nouvelle, le problème persiste 

J'ai effectué un nettoyage complet, bombe dépoussiérante, pinceau antistatique, alcool 96° sur les connections. j'ai enlevé le ventilateur pour le "déboucher" car il était vraiment plein... Je ne peu pas faire plus, enfin je pense...

C'est pour ça que j'ai décidé d'acheter une nouvelle batterie pour 55€ que j'ai trouvé sur MacManiack. Je la reçois mardi prochain ! On verra bien


----------



## Jewi (9 Avril 2015)

Hello !

Et voila, j'ai reçu ma nouvelle batterie aujourd'hui 

Je suis actuellement en train d'écrire avec le portable débranché !!!!!
C'était bien la batterie le problème, malgré que les analyses disaient le contraire...

J'espère que ça pourra aider à certains !

Maintenant, je vais pouvoir acheter un SSD et 8Go de ram 

Merci pour vos infos !


----------

